# USC & Longhorns...



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 5, 2006)

Did anyone watch the game- had to been one of the best college games I have seen in AWHILE....  WOOHOO  HOOK EM' HORNS!    Damn what a great game!!


----------



## Beauty Marked (Jan 5, 2006)

i thought we were gonna win (usc) and in the last moment we lost....bush i love u (jungle fever)


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jan 5, 2006)

HOOK EM!  WOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!  I went downtown austin last night, it was crazy and fun!  Now...off to school...


----------



## makeup_junkie (Jan 5, 2006)

That was a great game.  I wanted USC to win so badly because I love Reggie Bush.  And I go to the University of Kansas so naturally I wanted Texas to lose.  But it was an amazing game to watch.  Vince Young deserved the MVP and will probably be the number one draft pick now.  Houston gets to pick first in the draft, so you know they are going to want the Vince Young since he's basically holding the key to Texas right now.  Let all of the other teams fight for Reggie Bush.

Did anyone watch the Orange Bowl two nights ago?  Penn State and Florida State...it went into three overtimes.  Penn State won by a field goal.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jan 5, 2006)

It depends if Vince is going to go pro or stay at Texas for one more year. 

I love Vince!


----------

